# The Pill during treatment



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

does anyone know why some ladies have to go on the pill at start of treatment ?

and is going on the pill part of DRing or not ?


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeh... It's part of down revving or getting you and recip ATM the same point in cycle.

Not all clinics use it... Mine didn't.

Good luck in your treatment xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

It's to sync yours and donor/ recipient cycle.

I was on it but only for 21 days


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Thanks ladies I thought it was part of DRing but was not to sure


----------

